# Michel Corboz (1934-2021)



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

The eminent Swiss conductor, Michel Corboz, has died at the age of 87. Maestro Corboz founded the Ensemble vocal de Lausanne in 1961, which he directed for nearly fifty years. He made numerous records with the Ensemble, especially of Baroque vocal and orchestral music, and with the Gulbenkian Choir of Lisbon. Among more than a hundred recordings acclaimed by critics, mostly under the Erato label, are Bach's "Messe en si" and "Passions", the "Requiem" by Mozart, Brahms, Verdi, and Fauré, Puccini's "Messa di Gloria" as well as works by Monteverdi, Joseph Haydn, Franz Schubert, Frank Martin and Arthur Honegger.

Also a composer and music teacher, he taught choral conducting at the Geneva Conservatory for almost 28 years. RIP


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Michel Corboz* was the conductor on my first CD purchase (of course, I'd been collecting LPs for decades by then) - the *Duruflé *_Requiem_. While it is not my favorite, it still holds a sentimental place in my heart.

Sad news.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

The conductor of what are among my favorite recordings of the B Minor Mass and the Magnificat. RIP


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I have his _Saint John Passion._


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

His rendition of Fauré`s _Requiem_ has always been a firm favourite of mine. Another one is Schumann`s _Missa Sacra_ albeit not renowned as the former. *RIP*


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

His Mendelssohn Psalms were (are) the best


----------

